# A Complete Pictorial & Editorial Shroom Grow!



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 2, 2010)

Demystifying is the biggest step in accomplishing any task! 

...and the task at hand is that of one flamboyant psilocybe GROW!

THE following is a picture of a setup! Please feel free to say if the products used are the proper tools to utilize a successful flush!

All the products Im listing are not fully depicted yet... I'll be adding more photos in the next few days!

The strain in use will be Psilocybe Golden Teachers as there considered the easiest to grow and yield a mediocre to large FLUSH!

The biggest concern for me is the mason jars being used.. do you fellows think these are suitable?

*P.S. Not sure how in the hell that Betty Crocker "Entertaining Basics" book got in there... but I know they'll be a lot of entertaining going on with this FUNGI CROP


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Mar 3, 2010)

Idk from the pictures the jars look like there not tapered which would make it hard if your doing cakes. http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/3617124 has a little more info on it. But i am still a newb to shrooms just know a little from when i was helping out my friend


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Gold medal bong hits said:


> Idk from the pictures the jars look like there not tapered which would make it hard if your doing cakes. http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/3617124 has a little more info on it. But i am still a newb to shrooms just know a little from when i was helping out my friend


Exactly, I thought so too!

I would need straight sided jars, right!

without a shoulder!


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Mar 3, 2010)

I need to start making jars soon instead of just helping out lol. This website has been making me wanna get off my ass and make some stuff. i am just trying to decide what i wanna do first make dmt or fuck around with rc's. Since my friend has the shrooms covered. What would you do first l. but any way i am going to subscribe to this for sure keep us updated bro


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2010)

pressure cooker.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> pressure cooker.


A pressure cooker is in the mist to come!

But I heard you could do away with the pressure cooker if you have very sterile conditions and equip yourself with a good enough stainless pan with a desirable enough hot temperature


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2010)

If you are doing a grain like rye or popcorn or even wild bird seed, there is no need for tapered sides... its only needed to slide BRF (PF tek) cakes out of the jar... 

For grains a PC is a requirement, not so much for BRF cakes, allthough I still suggest even those get PCed.


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2010)

Thought I'd give you some encouragement to get going...






Oyster mycelium grown on corn and wood chips from my barbeque (we call it braai as we use the coals from a wood fire, not that shitty charcoal stuff).

And the rest are pictures of some very healty cambodiens. Observe the strandy mycelium, this is a good sign of a good genetic mix.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 3, 2010)

ANC said:


> Thought I'd give you some encouragement to get going...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The strains are like veins, nice work again ANC!

Of course, I am working with the most obvious: BRF CAKES!

I just contacted the store where I purchased them and I'm gonna return for wide mouth straight edge jars!

I always heard the smaller the jar the better...as the mycelium seems to grow faster and tends to grow everywhere... is this true?

I got my 70% alcohol on hand... I"m gonna do a thorough cleaning of my floors and counters


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Is the SHOTGUN terranuim a good choice for a fruiting chamber?


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2010)

ja its fine for BRF


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 3, 2010)

ANC said:


> ja its fine for BRF


Thanks, what about the temperature.. is this so much a concern as for the incubator?

... or do I just have to keep track of the humidity when its fruiting?


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2010)

Most cubes like tropical temps in the 20s, then best you can do is a stable temperature, rather than any specific temperature...
Something in the 20C and up range should be adequate. 

Don't love them to death, I see the glint in your eyes every time you look at your little hand mister. The less times you open up that stuff the less chance for contamination.

A cheap analog (with a needle) humidity meter from a cigar shop is a nice to have. Electronic components and the printed circuit board it is mounted on is not realy made to handle 90% humidity, water soaks in and changes parameters of the components etc... leading to major inaccuracy.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 3, 2010)

ANC said:


> Most cubes like tropical temps in the 20s, then best you can do is a stable temperature, rather than any specific temperature...
> Something in the 20C and up range should be adequate.
> 
> Don't love them to death, I see the glint in your eyes every time you look at your little hand mister. The less times you open up that stuff the less chance for contamination.
> ...


I can purchased hygrometers at hydroponic shops correct?

Currently I am drilling air vents in my fruiting chamber


----------



## zer0ed (Mar 4, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I can purchased hygrometers at hydroponic shops correct?
> 
> Currently I am drilling air vents in my fruiting chamber


humidity in your incubator isnt important, but it would be better if you keeped it on the low side. heat + moisture will attract contams. My fav. incubator, is one that uses a reptile heating pad, attached to a cookie sheet, in a large tub. then little metal shelves, keep the jars elevated over the heating pad. and i use a thermostat to keep the temp at a perfect 80*- 82* the shotgun fc works fine, but your going to still want to fan and mist your chamber at least 3 times a day if not more.

Patience is THE hardest part when it comes to growing mushrooms. your going to be dieing to check them several times a day. but if you can wait 7 to 10 days before checking them the first time, and then only check them every 2 to 3 days after it will help calm your nerves.

what i did, that help greatly is go buy a "wireless digital indoor/outdoor thermometer" it has a wireless sensor, that you can put in your inc. and then you can check your temp from anywhere in your home, with out opening the inc. the helps get your fix to check your jars.


----------



## estesj (Mar 4, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I can purchased hygrometers at hydroponic shops correct?
> 
> Currently I am drilling air vents in my fruiting chamber


Yea you can get then there. I ordered mine off amazon along with my pc and jars.They got these at amazon for $12 a dozen qt. size.I will post my set up in a couple of weeks. I look forward to seeing your progress. Good luck!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 4, 2010)

Check, check, and mores checks!

Thanks again fellows for all the advice... I am now proceeding in uploading my shotgun fruiting chamber in a bit!


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2010)

Lol ja, you guys talk and think too much, I started a set of jars when Es started asking wbout the stuff and its about ready to go into the fruiting chamber allready.


----------



## estesj (Mar 4, 2010)

ANC said:


> Lol ja, you guys talk and think too much, I started a set of jars when Es started asking wbout the stuff and its about ready to go into the fruiting chamber allready.


LOl I hear ya. This is my first run and I'm spending like 400 on everything so I just want it to go right thats all.


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2010)

A truely successfull person is not that worried about getting stuff right the first time...
You should be more worried about if you have the stomach to keep working trough some failing streaks....


----------



## estesj (Mar 4, 2010)

ANC said:


> A truely successfull person is not that worried about getting stuff right the first time...
> You should be more worried about if you have the stomach to keep working trough some failing streaks....


Yea I can take a failing streak but Im also a firm believer in research and excelling the first round.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Mar 4, 2010)

estesj said:


> Yea I can take a failing streak but Im also a firm believer in research and excelling the first round.


This. I guess its better to over research than under research.


----------



## estesj (Mar 4, 2010)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> This. I guess its better to over research than under research.


hell yea! I want that shit to be smooth.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 4, 2010)

ANC said:


> A truely successfull person is not that worried about getting stuff right the first time...
> You should be more worried about if you have the stomach to keep working trough some failing streaks....


True!

But I haven't started yet as I don't have the most important ingredient: SPORE SYRINGES!

Otherwise, they'll already be nicely tucked away in their incubator!


----------



## zer0ed (Mar 4, 2010)

the hardest part is the patience and waiting, but its great that your reading estesj too many ppl jump in head first, and don't have a plan, or even know what they are doing. got to decide on a plan, and then stick to it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 4, 2010)

good planning is one way to avoid over spending in unnecessary products


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Mar 4, 2010)

estesj said:


> Yea I can take a failing streak but Im also a firm believer in research and excelling the first round.


That is a good idea but as long as you have a basic idea or can follow the pf-tek I'd just start it up as everyone has their own environmental factors. Also, think about the fact that most of your supplies, the expensive ones at least, are reusable so you could have a batch by now going into fruiting and then clean and reuse the jars by now for a second more researched grow. It might be better as then you'd have two ideas of how you want to grow them. Think about it, waiting a month or two in researching to make sure you have a good grow and dont waste any money, but you could have grown around 3 flushes with 5 jars in that time, using probably $5 in materials, and getting yourself over an ounce that you could have then turned back into spores and verm.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 5, 2010)

Psychedelics and Chronic said:


> That is a good idea but as long as you have a basic idea or can follow the pf-tek I'd just start it up as everyone has their own environmental factors. Also, think about the fact that most of your supplies, the expensive ones at least, are reusable so you could have a batch by now going into fruiting and then clean and reuse the jars by now for a second more researched grow. It might be better as then you'd have two ideas of how you want to grow them. Think about it, waiting a month or two in researching to make sure you have a good grow and dont waste any money, but you could have grown around 3 flushes with 5 jars in that time, using probably $5 in materials, and getting yourself over an ounce that you could have then turned back into spores and verm.


True!

Its about another two weeks until mycelium liftoff


----------



## estesj (Mar 5, 2010)

Psychedelics and Chronic said:


> That is a good idea but as long as you have a basic idea or can follow the pf-tek I'd just start it up as everyone has their own environmental factors. Also, think about the fact that most of your supplies, the expensive ones at least, are reusable so you could have a batch by now going into fruiting and then clean and reuse the jars by now for a second more researched grow. It might be better as then you'd have two ideas of how you want to grow them. Think about it, waiting a month or two in researching to make sure you have a good grow and dont waste any money, but you could have grown around 3 flushes with 5 jars in that time, using probably $5 in materials, and getting yourself over an ounce that you could have then turned back into spores and verm.


Yea most of the stuff I'm buying I can use over and over again like the pc, jars, ect. Even the horse poo is always available for free in my city. I just am an over researcher and since my tax return check hasen't come yet in order for me to get all my materials I am mostly board and wanting to talk about my near in the future shroom room. I have read hours and hours about my tek so I should be fine. Thanks to everyone for there help!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 6, 2010)

estesj said:


> Yea most of the stuff I'm buying I can use over and over again like the pc, jars, ect. Even the horse poo is always available for free in my city. I just am an over researcher and since my tax return check hasen't come yet in order for me to get all my materials I am mostly board and wanting to talk about my near in the future shroom room. I have read hours and hours about my tek so I should be fine. Thanks to everyone for there help!


liftoff confirmed


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 6, 2010)

On average, how much of a flush can you produce (gram wise) from one 10cc syringe mycelium?

Or better yet, if a mason jar has 4 holes to inoculate how many jars can you inoculate with one syringe?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 6, 2010)

Here are pictures of my shotgun fruiting chamber... and the new mason jars I bought... their straight edge jars but have a slight bevel inside where the metal cap goes... would this work out for my works? Please advise.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2010)

those jars should work. i used the same fruiting chambers.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2010)

1 bazillion... you can knock up one jar with like 1/2 a cc spore solution, each jar can likely be spooned into 12 more jars on full colonisation with G2G method... etc.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 6, 2010)

ANC said:


> 1 bazillion... you can knock up one jar with like 1/2 a cc spore solution, each jar can likely be spooned into 12 more jars on full colonisation with G2G method... etc.


Oh please speak to me in lamer terms 

Basically, each jar takes about 1/2 cc... therefore I could knock up 20 jars, yes?

How much shrooms on average, say Golden Teachers type could be grown from one syringe?


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 6, 2010)

That 5hit said:


>


Thanks for that TEK but this helps how?


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2010)

The syringe has nothing to do with how much you could grow, once you have a white jar, you can transfer a spoonful of the stuff to another new jar and it will grow into that... so one syringe can give an infinate amount of jars.
The amount of shrooms you grow depends on the amount of substrate (food) they have. Doing cakes you should be able to get between 10 and 20g dry, on a jar.
Of course as soon as the shrooms some up you can just make more spore prints yourself from them...

P.S. thats a shitty WBS tek... WBS is simple...

Take WBS sieve out all the dust and basicaly anything that will fall through the holes... (dry)
Add to large bowl, then fill bowl with boiled water to a little above the seeds as they will swell, you want them all under water (except the few floaters).
In one hour strain off water and rinse in the sieve under the tap in small batches...
Dump and spread them on some newspaper to dry the outsides of the grains.
After a few hours the outside will be basicaly dry and then they are ready to jar up and presure cook to sterilise..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> The syringe has nothing to do with how much you could grow, once you have a white jar, you can transfer a spoonful of the stuff to another new jar and it will grow into that... so one syringe can give an infinate amount of jars.
> The amount of shrooms you grow depends on the amount of substrate (food) they have. Doing cakes you should be able to get between 10 and 20g dry, on a jar.
> Of course as soon as the shrooms some up you can just make more spore prints yourself from them...
> 
> ...


Infinite, that is beautiful madness!

If utilized properly they'll be shrooms to the ceiling


----------



## estesj (Mar 8, 2010)

ANC said:


> The syringe has nothing to do with how much you could grow, once you have a white jar, you can transfer a spoonful of the stuff to another new jar and it will grow into that... so one syringe can give an infinate amount of jars.
> The amount of shrooms you grow depends on the amount of substrate (food) they have. Doing cakes you should be able to get between 10 and 20g dry, on a jar.
> Of course as soon as the shrooms some up you can just make more spore prints yourself from them...
> 
> ...


I thought you gave me that wbs tek ANC. Its from shroomery and it got rated like 5 stars. It does seem like there is too many steps tho. I guess I will do it the simple way like you just explained. You are the first person I heard that dries the seeds on newspaper, What is that for? P.s. I got all my shit for my bulk grow - the spores that I am sending off for today.


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2010)

Trust me on this one, its easier to sieve off broken shells etc. when its dry, and quite frankly that tek is overkill for WBS.
An hour's soak in boiled water is all thats needed for full hydration. An hour or two for drying and then a presure cooking session in the jars to sterilise. All done in one afternoon.


----------



## estesj (Mar 8, 2010)

ANC said:


> Trust me on this one, its easier to sieve off broken shells etc. when its dry, and quite frankly that tek is overkill for WBS.
> An hour's soak in boiled water is all thats needed for full hydration. An hour or two for drying and then a presure cooking session in the jars to sterilise. All done in one afternoon.


I believe ya yo. I dont know why I just do. Just waiting on Ralph at this point, and Amazon for my jars and pc.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 8, 2010)

You ordered your pressure cooker and jars?

No local stores carry that in stock?


----------



## estesj (Mar 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You ordered your pressure cooker and jars?
> 
> No local stores carry that in stock?


Yep I had to. Wallmart.com and target.com had them but not in the store and I got free shipping with Amozon and actually saved money. 23 qt pc that holds 7 qt jars and 24 1qt mason jars for 110 bucks.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 9, 2010)

estesj said:


> Yep I had to. Wallmart.com and target.com had them but not in the store and I got free shipping with Amozon and actually saved money. 23 qt pc that holds 7 qt jars and 24 1qt mason jars for 110 bucks.


DAMN, thats one hefty deal!

Do you mind sharing pictures


----------



## estesj (Mar 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> DAMN, thats one hefty deal!
> 
> Do you mind sharing pictures


Yea I will be posting some soon. I should have my pc and jars by Friday and my ralph money order went out today.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 10, 2010)

estesj said:


> Yea I will be posting some soon. I should have my pc and jars by Friday and my ralph money order went out today.


Sounds like you're a man with a plan


----------



## estesj (Mar 10, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Sounds like you're a man with a plan


Dude Ive been planning this shit for months. Its gonna be fun as hell. Im gonna knock up 18 jars even tho I only need 12 for my tubs just to leave some room for error on the contams. Im gonna do an outside thing on some horse pattys with the left over colonized jars just to see what happens. Good luck with your shit and I will keep you posted. You do the same.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 10, 2010)

estesj said:


> Dude Ive been planning this shit for months. Its gonna be fun as hell. Im gonna knock up 18 jars even tho I only need 12 for my tubs just to leave some room for error on the contams. Im gonna do an outside thing on some horse pattys with the left over colonized jars just to see what happens. Good luck with your shit and I will keep you posted. You do the same.


Sounds like a big flush!

...24 inoculated jars for me


----------



## estesj (Mar 10, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Sounds like a big flush!
> 
> ...24 inoculated jars for me


I ordered 2 dozen jars so I could do that but I just think that might be a little much. I ordered 3 Cambodians and then whatever spore of the month is. What strain you going with?


----------



## jerkin247 (Mar 10, 2010)

should i be careful when i buy syringes? i mean is it hot?


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2010)

lol I buy like a shopping bag full of em when I go to the pharmacy, very handy for extractions, but the rubber doesn;t like the solvents...


----------



## jerkin247 (Mar 10, 2010)

ANC said:


> lol I buy like a shopping bag full of em when I go to the pharmacy, very handy for extractions, but the rubber doesn;t like the solvents...




yea well i mean the syringes with the spores in them is buying them hot with the boys. i'm new to shrooms but im interested to start


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 10, 2010)

estesj said:


> I ordered 2 dozen jars so I could do that but I just think that might be a little much. I ordered 3 Cambodians and then whatever spore of the month is. What strain you going with?


The safest that can be... Psilocybe Golden Teachers!

...starting off on a half dozen isn't a bad idea as you can better grasp the concept of cross contamination... if the first dozen do well then go for the whole 24


----------



## hydroponichygene (Mar 10, 2010)

spores contain no psychoactives so no they aren't illegal. i bought mine from thehawkseye.net i think it was. the prints looked allright but never got to do it yet


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 10, 2010)

hydroponichygene said:


> spores contain no psychoactives so no they aren't illegal. i bought mine from thehawkseye.net i think it was. the prints looked allright but never got to do it yet


Spores are just one link or injection away from being psychoactive


----------



## estesj (Mar 11, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Spores are just one link or injection away from being psychoactive


My pc just came in the mail at 10 am. The jars are scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I hope Ralph sends my mail by Monday and its on!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 11, 2010)

Boom day to occur soon


----------



## jerkin247 (Mar 13, 2010)

any other breeds or kinds i should look at with high yeilds and easy grow. i heard they only take like 2 months


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 14, 2010)

jerkin247 said:


> any other breeds or kinds i should look at with high yeilds and easy grow. i heard they only take like 2 months


Cubensis B+ are nice... but are slow colonizers!

If you have the most perfect of conditions you'll have fully mature boomers in a little over a month


----------



## jerkin247 (Mar 14, 2010)

what r perfect conditions ?? thanks


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 16, 2010)

The spores are confirmed for shipment tomorrow... thank you hawkseye!


----------



## estesj (Mar 16, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The spores are confirmed for shipment tomorrow... thank you hawkseye!


Mine came yesterday. I ordered 3 Cambodians and they sent me 2 freebies. 1 Chilean and 1 LaPrimavera. Ralph is the shit!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 16, 2010)

estesj said:


> Mine came yesterday. I ordered 3 Cambodians and they sent me 2 freebies. 1 Chilean and 1 LaPrimavera. Ralph is the shit!


I ordered mine on saturday and shipped out today... Mr. Hawk wrote back immediately stating their out of Golden Teachers... so he is going to send me (3) extra Cubensis B+ and a few sterile syringes... what a nice fellow


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2010)

quick, everyone run to mr hawk and order the golden teachers.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> quick, everyone run to mr hawk and order the golden teachers.


No, THOSE ARE MINE!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2010)

Updates, updates, and more updates my fellow RIU-ers!

Just received my spores syringes... about to burst off for inoculation today! 

I will keep you updated on all processes along with photos.... so bust out you're reading goggles ANC... because I have some massive mycelium coming your way


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2010)

...and I just found a super bargain of a deal at Stater Bros. market!!!!

A dozen Ball jars for $10.99... who would of known... I was looking for some ingredients to spicen' up my pasta and walked down the aisle and was like what, "mason jars and wide mouth too!"

I had smiles from ear to ear


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2010)

My 45 litre monotub is looking schweet and its only day 5, I would say its 98% colonised allready and knotting like mad. And I'm busy jarring up WBS again for the next one, I kept one jar of WBS from the first batch to use as grain to grain transfer seeds.


----------



## a dog named chico (Mar 20, 2010)

Not to be a total noob but what is a good starter strain? i am interested in doing this but there seem to be soooo many different spores to choose from. Is it like pot, will the different strains produce a differnt trip?


----------



## jerkin247 (Mar 20, 2010)

what are the optimal conditions????????


----------



## Bluecronic (Mar 20, 2010)

I hear golden teachers are the way to go for starting up


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2010)

Again starter mycelium syringes would be golden teachers or B+ strains! Usually cubensis are all the same!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Geez, this incubator setup is really dragging me down! Using the pf tek version of a incubator where you use two plastic contains and water heater... the other container just floats but doesn't submerse in the water fully to get warm... how in the hell can I fix this problem?


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Mar 21, 2010)

got any bricks?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> got any bricks?


I solved it!

I used masking tape to hold it down so in turn it could get enough water to warm the jars...

I put a snowboarding jacket to keep it well insulated 

When should I notice a white fuzz when keeping them in 82 degree temps? Should be like 3-5 days, correct?

Hope there is no surprises with contaminants of any kind!


----------



## estesj (Mar 22, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Geez, this incubator setup is really dragging me down! Using the pf tek version of a incubator where you use two plastic contains and water heater... the other container just floats but doesn't submerse in the water fully to get warm... how in the hell can I fix this problem?


I dont even have an incubator. Im pc'en my seed today and will knock em up tomorrow. I did a test run to see what I could get my temps up to by putting my jars in a rubbermaid tub with a blanket lining the inside and a heavy quilt covering the tub. Then I put 2 clamp lights with some cfls and turned them on in the closet and I got my temps up to 79 inside the tub, It will take a little longer but Im sure it will work fine since the spring is here and its warming up.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2010)

I should have an update in the next three days... hope the news is heartwarming


----------



## estesj (Mar 23, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I should have an update in the next three days... hope the news is heartwarming


I hope so too man. I am injecting mine in about an hour. Yous will colonize faster with your incubator v.s. my ghettobator.


----------



## jerkin247 (Mar 23, 2010)

what are perfect conditions? and how do i make a gettohbattor can u give me a link


----------



## estesj (Mar 23, 2010)

jerkin247 said:


> what are perfect conditions? and how do i make a gettohbattor can u give me a link


The best temps are around 82F but I only got mine up to like 78 and 80 which means it will just take a little longer to colonize. The gettobator I speak of is my own concoction which is a dark green rubbermade tub lined with a blanket and covered with another dark colored blanket and put in my closet. I also have 2 clamp lights with 60 watt incandescent bulbs about 12 inches away that shine on the blanket which I also put 2 big black T-shirts on to attract heat. It is still getting in the 40's at night in FL. so with the heat on 70 the closet is 66 but with the ghettobator I got em up to around 80. Hope that helps.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 24, 2010)

estesj said:


> The best temps are around 82F but I only got mine up to like 78 and 80 which means it will just take a little longer to colonize. The gettobator I speak of is my own concoction which is a dark green rubbermade tub lined with a blanket and covered with another dark colored blanket and put in my closet. I also have 2 clamp lights with 60 watt incandescent bulbs about 12 inches away that shine on the blanket which I also put 2 big black T-shirts on to attract heat. It is still getting in the 40's at night in FL. so with the heat on 70 the closet is 66 but with the ghettobator I got em up to around 80. Hope that helps.


The conditions here naturally are around 78 degrees...

I have my incubator at around the preferred 82 degrees.... I have yet to see any white fuzz! The pf tek indicates growth in about 3-5 days... I am very, very eager to see progress!


----------



## estesj (Mar 25, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The conditions here naturally are around 78 degrees...
> 
> I have my incubator at around the preferred 82 degrees.... I have yet to see any white fuzz! The pf tek indicates growth in about 3-5 days... I am very, very eager to see progress!


Yea I'm in FL. the other sunshine state and we had the longest winter I remember. It is just now 77 in the day but like 55 at night so it makes the closet cold night because the heat dose not really flow through there. Did you check out my bulk monotub thread?


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2010)

Concidering you were gonna lay down 7 bigones for a kit, you mightr as well buy a little seedling heatmat from the nursery and rig it up with a small fan.


----------



## estesj (Mar 25, 2010)

ANC said:


> Concidering you were gonna lay down 7 bigones for a kit, you mightr as well buy a little seedling heatmat from the nursery and rig it up with a small fan.


Hhahaha! I know but its not the money really. I just like to MacGyver things up a little. Yo go check that pic of gypsup from ace hardware on my monotub thread and tell me if that is strait to get for my mix.


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2010)

as long as it doesn't have salty shit from the sea it should be fine.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 25, 2010)

Damn, my patience is getting a bit hasty!

Still... it has been since sunday in the incubator and yet no white fuzz! Not even a miniscule of it! Should I be worried in any way ANC?

The syringes used were full of mycelium clumps... thus, these were impotent in no way. It is now the 4th day and nothing showing!


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2010)

soz n, where you doing grains or pf tek?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 25, 2010)

ANC said:


> soz n, where you doing grains or pf tek?


I was doing the whole vermiculite/brown rice flour mixture!

No visible traces of mycelium yet... incubator has been set at 82... I approximately knocked up each jar with about 2cc's of suspension.

Any need to worry? I used the golden teacher strain. I know it may take longer... but the pf tek indicates when putting them in a warmer environment... they should show in about 3-5 days!


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2010)

one more question were you useing a liquid mycelium culture or spores? You talked about clumps of mycelium...

Cause cakes and liquid mycelium just don't seem to be good friends.
Spores especialy with low viability can take up to 10 days to show any growth.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 25, 2010)

ANC said:


> one more question were you useing a liquid mycelium culture or spores? You talked about clumps of mycelium...
> 
> Cause cakes and liquid mycelium just don't seem to be good friends.
> Spores especialy with low viability can take up to 10 days to show any growth.


I'll submit pictures to be more frank!

But they were syringes with black clumps of mycelium... isn't this a good thing?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 25, 2010)

My phones stupid email is not configured so I can't send them here! Ugh, this is some very unsettling news...

Anyone have any information on how good the "dunk and roll method" is? How easy is it to accomplish and what's the chances of your cakes getting contaminated?

What are the easiest steps to carry this method out and securing it in the fruiting chamber?

I'll be throwing +rep's left and right for whoever gives a good chunk of info.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 25, 2010)

Presto!

Here are the pictures of the jars and syringes used... ANC please throw me some of your "wonder bread" ;


----------



## Moobyghost (Mar 25, 2010)

I know nothing about shrooms other than they are fun and they grow on/near shit.

This looks fascinating. I hope you tell us about every step.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, if you peruse these threads for a bit I bet you'll be two steps ahead of the game


----------



## estesj (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know man. I think you are just gonna have to wait it out and be patient. Your shit will come alive as long as your spores were good. I just changed incubator methods and after 4 days I have no fuzz but I'm not worried. That shit will come.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'm being a big worrying NANCY!

The spores looked good, the mycelium vendor whom my order was placed with is a very reliable source... and my sanitization methods were none to be reckoned with!

Constant alcohol cleanup on counters, jars, and a glaring red needle for each 3 jars I inoculated 

...and what do you mean you wrapped each jar in a towel?


----------



## estesj (Mar 26, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Yeah, I think I'm being a big worrying NANCY!
> 
> The spores looked good, the mycelium vendor whom my order was placed with is a very reliable source... and my sanitization methods were none to be reckoned with!
> 
> ...


No I put a towel over all the jars like a blanket. That aqua heater in a pitcher is not working. The temps are 73 in the tub. I had em at 80 with my ghettobator.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hmmmm... did you use the incubator that was depicted in the pf tek?

What kind of substrate did you use?


----------



## estesj (Mar 27, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Hmmmm... did you use the incubator that was depicted in the pf tek?
> 
> What kind of substrate did you use?


I cant remember where I saw it at but it was a pitcher of water with a aqua heater in it inside of a cooler with the jars. Its starting to get hot in FL. so Im just gonna leave em in the tub with a blanket and take out the pitcher.


----------



## vertise (Mar 27, 2010)

golden teacher when i grew shrooms were great. Fast growing, potent, and over nice producers.


----------



## vertise (Mar 27, 2010)

these were my golden teacher. Not trying to hijack this thread just showing my exp with the golden teachers.


----------



## vertise (Mar 27, 2010)

Also I would recommend spore works. http://sporeworks.com/store/catalog/index.html They have good spores and are good with there deals. Also my 2 cents is i recommend making a spore culture. Its simple easy and can be used for a long long time. This is a small liquid culture of mycelium..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 27, 2010)

The natural temps are reaching an 80 + F. here so i'm gonna let them bass in the natural corduroy of heat


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice work Vertise... how many syringes did you utilize to gain such a big flush shown there in your pics 

Please explain further about this "making of a spore culture!"


----------



## newport78 (Mar 27, 2010)

Subbed >.>


----------



## vertise (Mar 27, 2010)

I make casings which is when you take a jar of colonized substrate and mix it with vermiculite and coco coir then allow to colonize again for 5 days. This increases yield by a lot. And you can flush your casings alot more. Towards the end of the casings life, (say the 6 flush) i would get foot long golden teachers with inch think stems. Only 6 at a time but they were heavy suckers even when dried. My casings usually yield about 2-3 ounces of dried shrooms each. I use 1/4th a syringe with is like 2.5 mil for each jar. So 4 jars to one syringe. The liquid culture is really cool. Its simple but hard at the same time. You just take a tbsp of organic honey or something similar and water. Preasure cook them together...for sanitary reasons....Let cool and then inject half a syringe. After about a week you will see alot of white floating. Thats the mycelium. Some people even put a few shards of glass in the culture. When using a syringe to suck up a little of the mycelium it can be hard. The shards are so that you can shake the culture and cut the large cloud up into smaller pieces. Keep in frig for up to 6 months. From one jar of good liquid culture you can make about 100 jars. Also it speeds up jar colonizing by alot. say it takes 3 weeks to fully colonize your jar, using a spore syringe. Using a liquid culture it will take 5-7 days. give me a bit to find the 2 links that i used for my shroom grow.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Mar 27, 2010)

vertise said:


> I make casings which is when you take a jar of colonized substrate and mix it with vermiculite and coco coir then allow to colonize again for 5 days. This increases yield by a lot. And you can flush your casings alot more. Towards the end of the casings life, (say the 6 flush) i would get foot long golden teachers with inch think stems. Only 6 at a time but they were heavy suckers even when dried. My casings usually yield about 2-3 ounces of dried shrooms each. I use 1/4th a syringe with is like 2.5 mil for each jar. So 4 jars to one syringe. The liquid culture is really cool. Its simple but hard at the same time. You just take a tbsp of organic honey or something similar and water. Preasure cook them together...for sanitary reasons....Let cool and then inject half a syringe. After about a week you will see alot of white floating. Thats the mycelium. Some people even put a few shards of glass in the culture. When using a syringe to suck up a little of the mycelium it can be hard. The shards are so that you can shake the culture and cut the large cloud up into smaller pieces. Keep in frig for up to 6 months. From one jar of good liquid culture you can make about 100 jars. Also it speeds up jar colonizing by alot. say it takes 3 weeks to fully colonize your jar, using a spore syringe. Using a liquid culture it will take 5-7 days. give me a bit to find the 2 links that i used for my shroom grow.


Liquid culture is something I plan on looking into after I get farther along.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge "vertise"

For the time being, I'm going to use the "dunk and roll" method and see how that turns out!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 29, 2010)

By the way, I would like to report the first sightings of white mycelium inside the mason jars... my eyes beamed like I witness the grace of God


----------



## estesj (Mar 29, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> By the way, I would like to report the first sightings of white mycelium inside the mason jars... my eyes beamed like I witness the grace of God


Sweet! I have not checked mine yet. I am gonna wait til day 10.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Mar 29, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> By the way, I would like to report the first sightings of white mycelium inside the mason jars... my eyes beamed like I witness the grace of God


Congratulations, sir. This process is pretty exciting, isn't it?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, but the real excitement yet awaits me!

Fruiting them is when one day their is nothing on your cakes and the next morning: VOILA! Heads of mushrooms popping from every corner of the perlite infested container


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah lol, I just spotted my first little baby pins today on the monotub... man they start out tiny.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not birthing mine until I see pins... less likely to get contaminated that way!

COLD SHOCK TREATMENT Y'ALL!


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2010)

cold shock is pointless with cubes.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hmmmm... Why so ANC?

But, you do agree to keep them inside the jar until they start pinning, right?


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2010)

Becaseu cubes orginate in tropical areas.

No, you don't keep them in the jar that long, try for 3 weeks max in jar.
Inside the jars metabolic juices collects and causes alot of problems.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 1, 2010)

Its funny how some people reach their conclusion on certain methods of growing!

You'll hear people speak highly of one method and another person disregard that whole process...like its a crock!

But, ill listen to your advice anyday ANC! Your logic seems to be in the right place


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2010)

Its good to know what the herd does.
I'm priveledged to part of a very clued up group of entheobotany fanatics, even among us there is alot of disagreement, but, there is a diffirence between when someone does something wrong, or just in a diffirent manner.
So someone might come up with something new and noone will shoot him down as long as there is logic to his reasoning and hopefully similar or related practical experience.

The methods you will see me reccommend are normaly the most cost effective/simple/energy saveing winners of all things tried. As few of you know, I am a fulltime student of things psycedelic and natural as a pensioner with hours to kill every day for many years now. If I reccommend something its because its how i do it, not because its the best way out there imaginable.


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2010)

Heeeh look, my oysters are finaly pinning, grown on some pieces of fire wood we chopped up and popcorn spawn.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 1, 2010)

ANC said:


> Its good to know what the herd does.
> I'm priveledged to part of a very clued up group of entheobotany fanatics, even among us there is alot of disagreement, but, there is a diffirence between when someone does something wrong, or just in a diffirent manner.
> So someone might come up with something new and noone will shoot him down as long as there is logic to his reasoning and hopefully similar or related practical experience.
> 
> The methods you will see me reccommend are normaly the most cost effective/simple/energy saveing winners of all things tried. As few of you know, I am a fulltime student of things psycedelic and natural as a pensioner with hours to kill every day for many years now. If I reccommend something its because its how i do it, not because its the best way out there imaginable.


Their is so much truth to that statement that I almost admire you for saying it!

From a person who values the art of tripping and heeding news from an unpenetrable source that wouldn't be accesible to me in my normal state... I would do my utmost to carry out a certain synthesis, extraction to the best of my ability.

This is my first attempt in growing mycelium and I wish it all the best luck for the future of mycology... in the field of academics, mycology is a dying art... but to me its an ancient art to be relived!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ah oysters springing into action... any fish want a nice backdrop to there fish tanks


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 2, 2010)

The white mycelium is surely taking over the jars now... I see white thick strands of mycelium just like ANC's pictures! Excitement is bouncing off the walls at this very moment... will post pictures shortly


----------



## estesj (Apr 2, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The white mycelium is surely taking over the jars now... I see white thick strands of mycelium just like ANC's pictures! Excitement is bouncing off the walls at this very moment... will post pictures shortly


Glad to hear my friend. Mine are in qt jars at only 79F so they are moving slow but I am glad to see that over half my 14 jars have 4 to 6 dime to nickle sized mycelium growth in them. Slowly but surely they are coming but not pic worthy yet. I am an inpatient man which is one of the reasons I love autoflower plants so if this goes about the same length as those I will be fine. Keep up your good work bro.


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2010)

As you worked with spores, shake the jars up well, you can break it appart a bit against a tire or a rubber shoe sole... don't wack the shit out of it, just enough to break it up some, then shake/rolll it to spread it in the jar, then when pieces gets to that size again, repeat.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 3, 2010)

ANC said:


> As you worked with spores, shake the jars up well, you can break it appart a bit against a tire or a rubber shoe sole... don't wack the shit out of it, just enough to break it up some, then shake/rolll it to spread it in the jar, then when pieces gets to that size again, repeat.


Everytime I check the jars out... which is about every three days, I'm give them a good shake... will do the rolling technique as you instructed


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm a bit nervous. 7 out of 13 jars are now showing white stranded mycelium...but the rest have completely nothing! Although, the other 6 jars I kind of over packed them with vermiculite and brown rice flour... it is now 14 days? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 4, 2010)

Here are my babies blooming in relative terms speaking... a little later than expected, but beautiful altogether...

These photos were taken 5 days ago. Will be posting a few new ones when Tuesday comes around!


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey it happens, try and give those jars another half cc of spore solution.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

ANC said:


> Hey it happens, try and give those jars another half cc of spore solution.


So um.... you saying? That I didn't inoculate enough spore suspension?

I used 1.5 cc's each on every jar... I think they're late bloomers... one jar just shown a bit of white mycelium... my worrying has eased down as of late!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 7, 2010)

how things going?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

Things are going great! I can't say there is too much frustration in these incubating stages... besides a few "still born" jars that haven't shown mycelium!

A quick and easy inoculation of a half cc per jar should do the trick 

By the way, "SICC" I didn't know you reside in Southern Cali. 805, isn't that near Tarzana?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah im like 30-40 mins away from there


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4006705]Yeah im like 30-40 mins away from there [/QUOTE]

We should bump cords... thats if your down of course! 

I reside in uptown whittier! Sort of an inner community of hippies


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

lmfao MAD HATTER!

no suggestions, just the simple insinuation


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> Ah that's just it! If you don't think then don't talk and if you don't speak clealy then your not thinking clearly!


But I speak in passive form... not obtrusive, some how things become boring that way 

Fuck, I miss these random ass conversations!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> I love that Mad Hatter quote. It fit perfectly too.


It fits perfectly into mADNESS! maybe one counterpart of my identity


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> The Mad Hatter is no counterpart to your identity. Your Counterpart is the White Rabbit.


Follow the white rabbit, YES! 

DEEP, deep into the forestry meadows


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> Shepj is most certainly the March Hare.


The deity that cannot be reckon with


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, don't leave me all alone here


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> You're the poor little rabbit always trailing behind us, constantly late.


I knew you would paint me as so!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah, in the scheme of things!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> The GRAND scheme! Heheh..


So what about are partnership in the grand scheme?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> I attempted a 2C-E/Blotter co-op but you dismissed it!!


NO dismissal my friend!

but at this moment, I'm buried in other work...

I'm more than willing to scope out the inevitable


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> I'm currently Growing Weed and shrooms and doing a Mescaline and LSA extraction yet I still have time!


Well I am the rabbit in the behind


----------



## estesj (Apr 8, 2010)

Not to interrupt you and mad hatters weird ass conversation but hows things going IS?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry for the intermittance in this thread 

But I'm about to inoculate the rest of the seven jars with a half cc. 

I have a theory why the other seven might of not flourished. I think I might of over heated the needle when sterilizing, because my needle was shaking when I was doing this... could the needle become so hot that the actually suspension inside become hot.... causing the spores to die?


----------



## estesj (Apr 8, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Sorry for the intermittance in this thread
> 
> But I'm about to inoculate the rest of the seven jars with a half cc.
> 
> I have a theory why the other seven might of not flourished. I think I might of over heated the needle when sterilizing, because my needle was shaking when I was doing this... could the needle become so hot that the actually suspension inside become hot.... causing the spores to die?


My needle was shaking and spitten out water it was so hot and I had no probs.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ah, so that hypothesis would down the drain!

I guess it was clumping as ANC pointed out... but what does clumping necessarily mean?


----------



## estesj (Apr 8, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Ah, so that hypothesis would down the drain!
> 
> I guess it was clumping as ANC pointed out... but what does clumping necessarily mean?


Just dident shake good enough maby so you may have injected strait water I guess.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

estesj said:


> Just dident shake good enough maby so you may have injected strait water I guess.


Odd enough, I did do a good tap and shake... I'm familiar with giving intramuscular and subcutaneous shots, so I definitely know how to work a syringe. All I do hope, is that this injection puts those jars into deep fruiting


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2010)

basicaly yes, I think your spores were clumped in a few balls... if you could see em especialy... My spore injections just look like water... 

but it is important to make sure to try and get the solution to run down the glass around the sides of your jar, as it is hard to see colonisation starting from the inside out.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

ANC said:


> basicaly yes, I think your spores were clumped in a few balls... if you could see em especialy... My spore injections just look like water...
> 
> but it is important to make sure to try and get the solution to run down the glass around the sides of your jar, as it is hard to see colonisation starting from the inside out.


My spore syringe was clumped with big spores, very noticeable! But some of the jars I inoculated I didn't run the needle by the sides... I injected towards the middle of the substrate. They could be growing inside, but will they ever make a clean visible break? 

Anywho, will be inoculating in a few hours from now!


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2010)

yea see, there are no big cube spores, they are microscopic, anything you saw was clumps of thousands of spores.

With grains yes, with pf tek maybe... think of the mycelial network as a transport system, when it works from the outside it has access to gass exchnage and can feed mycelium diving deeper into the substrate.
Starting in the middle of a wet fudge pf cake might obstruct this.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

So thus its better to get syringes that have no clumps?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

What do you recommend ANC...

If my spore syringes have large clumps... what is the best way to disperse them evenly in the suspension before inoculating?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay, I did the the little top on the sole of a shoe to disperse the mycelium some... however, some of the dry vermiculite on top fell down over some of the mycelium. Would this pose a contamination problem or stunt of the growth of the mycelium in any way?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


>


I will be a perpetual ohm soon


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't stress little brother, just watch nature do its thing.... and yeah clumped syringes are bad news, the best way to make syringes is to have a little soap in the water, just to break the surface tension.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Well I did a good shaking of the syringes before inoculation and the clumps broke up very easily and by time injection came there were plenty of little fuzzes floating in the water 

This should ultimately do the trick!

I'll give it another 7 days until the other jars are fully colonized and ready for the big DUNK & ROLL!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Apr 9, 2010)

Wussup!!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 9, 2010)

The other 5 jars are doing fabulous!

I would guess-ti-mate them to be fully colonized by Tuesday...

Fruiting shall be a marvel... now only if I had a live camera and capture the growth just like that of a flower seen on DISCOVERY CHANNEL


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Just a suggestion, but when your jars are 100 percent you may want to think of using one to make some myc water with. When you noc jars with myc water they colonize super fast. Its the easest thing to do too. just requires some boiling water and a sterile empty syringe. basicly you turn 1 jar into 100's if you so choose.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> Just a suggestion, but when your jars are 100 percent you may want to think of using one to make some myc water with. When you noc jars with myc water they colonize super fast. Its the easest thing to do too. just requires some boiling water and a sterile empty syringe. basicly you turn 1 jar into 100's if you so choose.


Can you please explain more... I have plenty of sterile syringes... you got any links on how to do this procedure!


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.shroomery.org/61/Mycelium-Inoculation-Technique

Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Its simple

fist off follow all sterile precedures as normal( sterile syringe, spray work room heavily with oust, etc...)

1 make a pot off boiling water( keep it boiling thru-out the proccess)

2 sterilize syringe ( i usualy wrap syringe in foil and PC it for 10 mins)

3 suck up boiling water into syringe and let cool to room temp

4 inject water into 100% colinized jar via one of the same holes you used to initially noc the jar up. using all the usual sterile precedures ofcourse ( alcohol wipe the needle and injection site, etc..) .it is alwase good to use your best jar for this, i.e fastest and strongest growth.

5 Repeat steps 2-4 untill desired amount of water is in colonized jar

6 shake jar ( this is where the mycelium cells are picked up in the water, the more you shake, the more cells)

7 Again, using sterile precedures and syringe, extract the now mycelium layden water into your syringe and use it to innoculate more jars.

you should notice growth within 3 days, and it grows FAST. The cake that was in the jar that was used to hold the water can still be dunked and rolled without any harm done to the cake.

I bet myc water is a good way to start an outdoor patch too 

If you want to research it more just check out the shroomery. I learned this from reading one of roger rabbits post there, and that guy knows his shit.


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 10, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> http://www.shroomery.org/61/Mycelium-Inoculation-Technique
> 
> Is that what you were looking for?


same principle but i think the tek i described is better


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 10, 2010)

I just pasted the first google link


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 10, 2010)

No worries, the only prob i see with that tek is that it requires you to take the lid off the jar exposing it to contams.


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2010)

A glovebox, you could make yourself for $5 is almost as obligatory as a presure cooker for anything above and beyond a growkit.


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Glove boxes work well, especialy for things like G2G's but with something like this, why risk it when you can just use a sterile needle?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 10, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> Glove boxes work well, especialy for things like G2G's but with something like this, why risk it when you can just use a sterile needle?


Syke1!

You have my seal of approval... for someone who know's his shit 

This brief description could aid in much bigger flushes...

Kudos to you my friend!


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 10, 2010)

if you use the info make sure you let me know how it worked, I'm sure you will be souped


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> if you use the info make sure you let me know how it worked, I'm sure you will be souped


Once my mycelium is ready to come out of the jars and into the dunking mode... i'll inform you!

I'll have mushrooms to keep me fat and warm all season long


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 17, 2010)

just buping this to see how everything is coming along.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 17, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> just buping this to see how everything is coming along.


New pictures will be taken tomorrow... most of my jars are all white now.... dunk and roll on the way baby


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 17, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> Its simple
> 
> fist off follow all sterile precedures as normal( sterile syringe, spray work room heavily with oust, etc...)
> 
> ...


Just to make things clear...

You're saying that my jars have to be fully colonized before doing the mycelium water procedure?


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, whenever I think my jars are 100% i wait 2 more days as well, just incase the center of the cake/grain is not colonized yet.


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> Glove boxes work well, especialy for things like G2G's but with something like this, why risk it when you can just use a sterile needle?


 I don't like admiting failure, but I have tried the inject distilled water thing before and ended with 6 green jars.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 18, 2010)

ANC said:


> I don't like admiting failure, but I have tried the inject distilled water thing before and ended with 6 green jars.


Oh no!

Your jars were fully colonized and you attempted to do the mycelium water procedure and ended up with fungi?

To make sure my jars are fully colonized I check the bottom of jar.... and it looks like the mycelium strains are almost engulfed inside the middle of the cake...


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 18, 2010)

ANC said:


> I don't like admiting failure, but I have tried the inject distilled water thing before and ended with 6 green jars.


Thats sucks bro, but its not like you actually lost anything except for some substrate...Sterility was compromised somewhere obviously. This is one of the draw backs from this method, if you do pick up a contam it will spread to all the jars you are knocking up. However, This is true for anything myco related.

Personally I've used this Tek for LOTS of jars and never had a contam. This Tek is generally used to replace Liquid culture which is REALLY easy to contam AND WHICH I CANT DO FOR THE LIFE OF ME..LOL


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 19, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> Thats sucks bro, but its not like you actually lost anything except for some substrate...Sterility was compromised somewhere obviously. This is one of the draw backs from this method, if you do pick up a contam it will spread to all the jars you are knocking up. However, This is true for anything myco related.
> 
> Personally I've used this Tek for LOTS of jars and never had a contam. This Tek is generally used to replace Liquid culture which is REALLY easy to contam AND WHICH I CANT DO FOR THE LIFE OF ME..LOL


I'm a bit stumped...So I actually have to wait until the jars are fully colonized before injecting the water?

Pics will be up shortly!


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2010)

In theory it should work, I mean I tried it afterall.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 19, 2010)

Here they are in there "almost" full entirety!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice man


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 19, 2010)

Should the whole cake on the bottom of the jar show white mycelium? For it to qualify as fully colonized?


----------



## estesj (Apr 23, 2010)

Why does this thread have a pad lock symbol on the last page? Hows it going is? I'm going into tubs today.


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 23, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I'm a bit stumped...So I actually have to wait until the jars are fully colonized before injecting the water?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 23, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> ndangerspecimen101 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit stumped...So I actually have to wait until the jars are fully colonized before injecting the water?
> ...


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Apr 24, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Syke1 said:
> 
> 
> > Really?
> ...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> ndangerspecimen101 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you build an incubation chamber for you jars or were they at room temp?
> ...


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 24, 2010)

just remember to be SUPER sterile and it should work fine...I cant wait to see your results


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 24, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> just remember to be SUPER sterile and it should work fine...I cant wait to see your results


I want some of those big flushes that ANC pushes out! Straight eye candy for the soul 

Better than a can of campbell's chicken noodle soup


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Apr 24, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Sgt. Floyd said:
> 
> 
> > Ah bro come on now... you know I do shit proper
> ...


----------



## moobyghost (Apr 24, 2010)

This may sound like a stupid question, but could you grow mushrooms from a petri dish?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 24, 2010)

You can generate some wicked spores on there.... which in effect can grow you mad mushies


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2010)

petri dishes are used to grow out spores from shrooms collected in the wild, it enables you to transfer non contaminated sections to another plate until you have a clean dish, with only mycelium.
It also makes it possible to identify more viable sections of mycelium. Also it can be used to clone mushroom tissue into a true mono strain, but I prefer a proper liquid cultre for this.
As for big flushes, you realy want to work from one of these clone isolates. Your first grow from multispore will fruit unevenly over a couple of days, with big variation in size and potency from shroom to shroom.
It is important to take some spore prints after fruiting for future use and storage in case of failures. Then to actualy make a liquid clone of the best fruit from the largest and fastest growing cluster, and do your future grows from that.
It is a simple procedure requiring only some spent coffee grounds, water and sugar. I'll talk you trough when we get there.


----------



## moobyghost (Apr 24, 2010)

I have none of the ingredients to do shrooms, I just was wondering wouldn't it be easier to inject the fungus onto the petri dish and vola. Skip a whole bunch of steps.


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2010)

negative, and even if it did work, you'd end up with one toothpick sized shroom... But honestly, you don't even have unpopped popcorn?


----------



## moobyghost (Apr 25, 2010)

No, lol. Times are rough, don't have a pressure cooker either, not to mention a syringe of goodies either. 

Sigh, self this project for a way later day.


----------



## Smotz (Apr 25, 2010)

I may have missed that part of the thread but, What strain of Cubensis are you growing?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 26, 2010)

Smotz said:


> I may have missed that part of the thread but, What strain of Cubensis are you growing?


The most reliable and big flusher GOLDEN TEACHERS


----------



## Smotz (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice! Definitely an excellent strain. Just got done with a batch of those myself not too long ago. 

I've got some Penis Envy colonizing right now, and some Creeper & Z-Strain in the mail, on their way. Can't wait to get that Creeper going, I've heard a lot of good things about it.

GL to you.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ah, well I awoke to some very disconcerting news!

One of my jars had a blotch of light bluish green substance which I can only assume is some kind of fungus! I will post a picture of it so you can all take a look. What's sad is that the jar was about 80% colonized... I thought any kind of fungi would of manifest themselves early in colonization! Also, on another jar there is this small orangish black discoloration... it doesn't look like mold or anything of that nature... just curious as what it can be? 

If the incubator is too hot could it cause mold to grow?

Any suggestions would be welcomed


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2010)

If its greening in the jar don't think twice, take it outside, open downwind, discard contents, and let it stand with some amonia detergent water for a while to kill shit before giving it a good wash. I like useing ICU.
When you sterilise, some endospores do survive, it takes time for them to build up numbers to the point where they can take over the jar, but if your mycelium has not eaten the food in the jar first for whatever reason, the contamination gets a leg over. Don't sweat it, its gonna happen occasionaly unles you get a flowhood etc... grains are cheap, just hit up another batch.

I siad it before, your moisture content in the jars was too high, this makes your pf cake more like a pf pudding, and air can not move around and stale gas pockets develop, another reason I suggested you use less spore solution than what you did... If you want tu try cakes again, use less water, its fine, you can always dunk them before fruiting.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks bro!

What about the orangish black discoloration... it looks like deposits or something... doesn't look like mold... I'll take a close up picture so you can see what I'm referring to!


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2010)

could be myc piss?, post the pics quick, its getting late.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 26, 2010)

ANC said:


> could be myc piss?, post the pics quick, its getting late.


I also think its mycelium piss.... that was my first inclination!

If that is occurring, is it time to fruit them?


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2010)

You can't fruit unti the full jar is colonised.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 26, 2010)

ANC said:


> You can't fruit unti the full jar is colonised.


Will the mycelium piss hurt the colonization in anyway?


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2010)

Its not ideal, which i swhy I tell people to put dry verm in the bottom of their jars.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 26, 2010)

ANC said:


> Its not ideal, which i swhy I tell people to put dry verm in the bottom of their jars.


Hmmm... really I never knew that!

Yes, and those black orangish spots are located on the bottom too...


----------



## prizmatik420 (Apr 26, 2010)

im sub'd for this one. i've been thinking about doing this for a year now. just waiting till the situation is right and all. i wish u mad luck! grow them fungi !


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 26, 2010)

I know some people will dissagree with me but, I dont recommend incubators. At room temp myc grows faster than bacteria/mold,giving it a head start to colonize the cake. In an incubator they grow on an even keel making it a crap shoot as to who will colonize the jar first..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> I know some people will dissagree with me but, I dont recommend incubators. At room temp myc grows faster than bacteria/mold,giving it a head start to colonize the cake. In an incubator they grow on an even keel making it a crap shoot as to who will colonize the jar first..


Can you please explain that a little better... I'm confused?

About that mycelium water technique... do you have any links that have pictures?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 28, 2010)

To do a quick summary as to where I am at now in the scheme of things:

Most jars are almost fully colonized

One jar has some suspected green mold growing... although, its very small. I wonder if the cake could be salvaged? In addition, that jar which seems to be contaminated has some small orangish brown spurts formating... I suspect they are pinning!

One jar has small orangish black discolorations towards the bottom.... ANC said its most likely mycelium piss (metabolites)

I will post pictures tomorrow! I want to fruit these bitches already


----------



## Smotz (Apr 28, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I want to fruit these bitches already


Hehe, I hear that bro. I'm starting to get a little impatient with this Penis Envy I got here, lol.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 28, 2010)

How long has your's been in the dark cabin


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 4, 2010)

Here we are boys... finally my jolly cakes come out of their coop and into the real world... fruit my little children... 

Currently, there being dunked for a good 24 hrs... as a lot of moisture was lost during their long 1 month and 1 week incubation period.

The pics will enclose the treatment of my dunk & roll, fruiting chamber, and my 3 sanitized jars that once held the cakes!

Here are a few pics of where I'm at...


----------



## Syke1 (May 4, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Can you please explain that a little better... I'm confused?
> 
> About that mycelium water technique... do you have any links that have pictures?


sorry it took so long bro, but these links should help out

Myc water tek( they use grain but it works with pf cakes too)
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/6817701/an/0/page/0


Why I have a beef with incubators...I'm refering to RogerRabbits posts in these threads, He is THE GUY to ask about shrooms on that site and he makes the " Lets grow mushroom" vids

http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/6534764#6534764 This one sums it up

Supporting links
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/10718438#10718438
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/5597358#5597358
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/6664127#6664127
etc... just search shrromery and RR's posts

Hope that helps


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 4, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> sorry it took so long bro, but these links should help out
> 
> Myc water tek( they use grain but it works with pf cakes too)
> http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/6817701/an/0/page/0
> ...


Thanks will be taking a look at all that tonight...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 4, 2010)

This is an excellent point that RogerRabbit made:

"PF jars can colonize well in two to three weeks at 75F. Mine are done in two weeks. How many posts per week do we see where people have had jars in the incubator for a month at 86F and they're still not colonized? Something else is wrong. Just use room temperature and you'll have far less problems with bacteria and other contaminants, not to mention your jars won't dry out."

I noticed, even with high temps my jars still didn't fully colonized and my substrate dried out... the next time, in room temps they will be. Let's see if there is any improvement


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2010)

If you use too much water in your pf tek, it will take long regardless of temp... as it basicaly chokes the mycelium.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (May 4, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> This is an excellent point that RogerRabbit made:
> 
> "PF jars can colonize well in two to three weeks at 75F. Mine are done in two weeks. How many posts per week do we see where people have had jars in the incubator for a month at 86F and they're still not colonized? Something else is wrong. Just use room temperature and you'll have far less problems with bacteria and other contaminants, not to mention your jars won't dry out."
> 
> I noticed, even with high temps my jars still didn't fully colonized and my substrate dried out... the next time, in room temps they will be. Let's see if there is any improvement


I did mine at room temp. At first the temps even got down to the 60's. Now they hover in the upper 70's. My set of jars I got 5/5. I've got another five colonizing now that haven't shown any signs of contamination(fingers crossed). So room temp has worked for me so far.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2010)

ANC said:


> If you use too much water in your pf tek, it will take long regardless of temp... as it basicaly chokes the mycelium.


When you mean too much water... are you referring when I add water to the verm and brf?

I didn't use much water at all... when I was mixing it up....I tilted the bowl and only a smudge of water appeared... I followed it exactly like how it demonstrated in the technique.

I really do think my incubator was too hot... and the air circulation was poor. Right now the room temps in Cali. are perfect for mycelium growth!


----------



## Smotz (May 5, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> How long has your's been in the dark cabin


A little over 2 weeks now, and going damn slow. Unless PE is supposed to be this slow, I think I may have used too much water. Constant 86F temps are not speeding things up any for this strain either, may as well have went with room temp the entire time.

GL to you during fruiting btw. Hopefully it will be a bountiful harvest for you!


----------



## sickstoner (May 5, 2010)

how do i get spores shipped to the states anyone got a site?
and whats the BEST spores to get?


----------



## estesj (May 5, 2010)

sickstoner said:


> how do i get spores shipped to the states anyone got a site?
> and whats the BEST spores to get?


 Ralphsters is the best. Ask for spore of the month and they will send you one or 2 freebies with your order. ralphstersspores.com


----------



## sickstoner (May 5, 2010)

estesj said:


> Ralphsters is the best. Ask for spore of the month and they will send you one or 2 freebies with your order. ralphstersspores.com


 know a good DIY kit i could make for a starter?


----------



## estesj (May 5, 2010)

I don't use one. I am doing this tek to the t.OZZ's Cubensis Horse Poo Pictorial - Cannabis Culture Forums


----------



## sickstoner (May 5, 2010)

estesj said:


> I don't use one. I am doing this tek to the t.OZZ's Cubensis Horse Poo Pictorial - Cannabis Culture Forums


 nice did you buy that box o shit or do you know someone?


----------



## estesj (May 5, 2010)

Wallmart has evreything you need but the horse poo. You can find that on craigslist though.


----------



## sickstoner (May 5, 2010)

nice what would i need i live near a walmart and a farm so i guess i could mug them lol


----------



## estesj (May 5, 2010)

Read through this thread I am posting and it will give you a supply list. You can also check my journal in my sig. OZZ's Cubensis Horse Poo Pictorial - Cannabis Culture Forums


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2010)

I'll be getting some coca coir tomorrow... FREE


----------



## estesj (May 5, 2010)

Free? That's sweet. I paid like 22 bucks at the hydro shop for a good sized brick.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2010)

estesj said:


> Free? That's sweet. I paid like 22 bucks at the hydro shop for a good sized brick.


Yup, my buddy who I supplied a few spore syringes too is returning the favor by supplying me with coca coir and some much needed instructions on how to use the coca coir


----------



## estesj (May 5, 2010)

That's cool. Dude I still have 2 colonized qt jars of cams and 2 syringes 1 La primavera and 1 Chilean I need to do something with. I will be opening my tubs Friday and hope to see pins


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2010)

estesj said:


> That's cool. Dude I still have 2 colonized qt jars of cams and 2 syringes 1 La primavera and 1 Chilean I need to do something with. I will be opening my tubs Friday and hope to see pins


I bet you will buddy.... you'll see a forestry of magnificent boomers


----------



## estesj (May 5, 2010)

Yes Yes Yes that's what I'm talken bout brother!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2010)

estesj said:


> Yes Yes Yes that's what I'm talken bout brother!


You just tantalized my interest... will be sending you a pm shortly!


----------



## estesj (May 5, 2010)

to your question yes we can work something out. My pm box is full so I have to wait until my wife comes home so she can empty it because she thinks I talk to girls on riu via pm even though I don't. I would be happy to help you though.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2010)

estesj said:


> to your question yes we can work something out. My pm box is full so I have to wait until my wife comes home so she can empty it because she thinks I talk to girls on riu via pm even though I don't. I would be happy to help you though.


LMFAO... my gal does too! I'm like a majority of peeps on here are male... but she is one hardheaded son of a gun 

Thanks for the assistance


----------



## estesj (May 5, 2010)

lol no problem. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one getting my balls busted.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2010)

estesj said:


> lol no problem. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one getting my balls busted.


Balls busted more than an Italian mobster


----------



## Syke1 (May 5, 2010)

Smotz said:


> A little over 2 weeks now, and going damn slow. Unless PE is supposed to be this slow, I think I may have used too much water. Constant 86F temps are not speeding things up any for this strain either, may as well have went with room temp the entire time.
> 
> GL to you during fruiting btw. Hopefully it will be a bountiful harvest for you!


read these links and posts by RogerRabbit it will help you out alot. 

I'm refering to RogerRabbits posts in these threads, He is THE GUY to ask about shrooms on that site and he makes the " Lets grow mushroom" vids

http://www.shroomery.org/forums/show...534764#6534764 This one sums it up

Supporting links
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/show...18438#10718438
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/show...597358#5597358
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/show...664127#6664127
etc... just search shrromery and RR's posts

Plus...an incubator at 86 degrees is allready too hot, not to mention cakes produce an additional 3-4 degrees making it around 90..that promotes slower growth than cold temps. Just use room temp.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> read these links and posts by RogerRabbit it will help you out alot.
> 
> I'm refering to RogerRabbits posts in these threads, He is THE GUY to ask about shrooms on that site and he makes the " Lets grow mushroom" vids
> 
> ...


My next batch will be grown at room temp's 

Let's see the difference!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2010)

The next batch i'll be utilizing the mycelium water technique... how they explained it in the shroomery forum... it sounds quite complicated... how you explained it seemed so much easier.

How much of a success rate is there using this technique?


----------



## Smotz (May 7, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> read these links and posts by RogerRabbit it will help you out alot.
> 
> I'm refering to RogerRabbits posts in these threads, He is THE GUY to ask about shrooms on that site and he makes the " Lets grow mushroom" vids
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links. Definitely makes sense. I think I would be better off to just go with normal Room Temps from now on. I'm moving the PE from their heat mats now, as well as my army of Creeper & Z jars.


----------



## Syke1 (May 7, 2010)

I had 100% success with my attempts...I knocked up about 20 jars from just one doner jar doing it my way. I seldom follow teks to the T. I just learn and understand the principles behind something before making an attempt, That way I'm not just a button pushing monkey, I can react accordingly if something goes array.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 7, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> I had 100% success with my attempts...I knocked up about 20 jars from just one doner jar doing it my way. I seldom follow teks to the T. I just learn and understand the principles behind something before making an attempt, That way I'm not just a button pushing monkey, I can react accordingly if something goes array.


I see the sense in that!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 19, 2010)

Happy to report.... that three heads are popping from the cake and one nice mushroom is enveloping... 

Although I expect two cakes to have possible mold... its a light greenish grey... but no worries I have them isolated in there own little fruiting chamber. Twice a day I spray the area with antibacterials.... and douse the counters with alcohol! Could misting the cake with water lead to mold... thats one of my big concerns?

I heard you can add a 1:10 ratio of Hydroxide peroxide to the water... to take care of that problem? What's your standpoint on that? As directed, I'm keeping the humidity levels above the 90% percent range...


----------



## Syke1 (May 19, 2010)

what you think is mold probably is bruising from misting. mold is usually a definite green. Blue/gray sounds like bruising especiially if its occuring on a fully colonized cake.brusing wont hurt the cake but it may be a sighn of over misting.

As far as treating mold, im skeptic, i just throw the cakes away. I kinda think its not worth infecting your house with the spores just to save a 25 cent cake.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations, sir!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 19, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> what you think is mold probably is bruising from misting. mold is usually a definite green. Blue/gray sounds like bruising especiially if its occuring on a fully colonized cake.brusing wont hurt the cake but it may be a sighn of over misting.
> 
> As far as treating mold, im skeptic, i just throw the cakes away. I kinda think its not worth infecting your house with the spores just to save a 25 cent cake.


Thanks for the informative reply mate!

I too heard it might be bruising... the cake doesn't have a stitch to it... so I suppose its good! How would a cake infested with mold smell anyways?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 30, 2010)

What is the ideal temperature for fruiting? Or moreso pinning of mushrooms?


----------



## Syke1 (Jun 1, 2010)

it has more to do with humidity and lighting than temp, you know me...room temp all the way, but others may have different opinions.


----------



## Smotz (Jun 1, 2010)

^+1

Room temp has been working out very well for me in my grows.


----------



## Syke1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Smotz said:


> ^+1
> 
> Room temp has been working out very well for me in my grows.


yaaaay! I feel validated now haha, sweeet


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jun 1, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> it has more to do with humidity and lighting than temp, you know me...room temp all the way, but others may have different opinions.


Room temps of course... as for humidity... my FC is always above the 95% range. I'm just a little frustrated on the fact that each of my cakes only giving me a few grams!


----------



## kronic1989 (Jun 2, 2010)

PICS PICS PICS! I knocked up 2 jars on wednesday last week(ecuadorian strain). One of the jars showed signs of colonization within 72 hours on 2 innoculation points, the other didnt show any signs at all. I ended up trashing the jar with no signs today. So its been 7 days now. And this is where my jar is at.


I basically used caveman style this time around, BRF cakes, no pressure cooker. I had to make my own Brf with my own weed grinder, i used weed jars to make the cakes. Im surprized Ive made it this far! So, with that being said. For 7 days, how up to par are my myceliaaaaa??


----------



## kronic1989 (Jun 2, 2010)

Any bodddyyyyyyy


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jun 2, 2010)

You should of never thrashed the other jar... some are later bloomers so to say! Looks like things are going smooth for you


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jun 23, 2010)

The grow is going great! It was a slow start.... 

But I just picked a 50 gram mushroom... wet weight of course. But still a monster in my books 

Will post some lovely pictures in the next few days!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 23, 2010)

Good to kno things are going well, cant wait for the pics


----------



## Milner (Aug 13, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The strains are like veins, nice work again ANC!
> 
> Of course, I am working with the most obvious: BRF CAKES!
> 
> ...


that looks fucking disgusting... ill stick to my local liberty caps thank you very much :L


----------



## Milner (Aug 13, 2010)

ANC said:


> Thought I'd give you some encouragement to get going...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoted wrong post meant this mofo


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Aug 13, 2010)

What do you think supports the growth of your liberty caps? I'd be willing to bet that you would find something pretty similar growing beneath those liberty caps.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2010)

no more updates?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 7, 2010)

Updates at will. 3.5 oz's were grown utlizing 45 jars... so not bad... each cake fruited about 8 grams each


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Oct 7, 2010)

i;ve been gettin stuff ready for a grow, but jsut noticed the jars i bought are tappered at the top, where the lids go...damnit. ima try to grow wit brf....are the jars not goona work when it come to getting the out???? i cant find any straight,non-taped jars


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 7, 2010)

Many people dont know this... but you can simply dump the mycelium out of the jar and the mushrooms will still grow accordingly. It's just be an uneven clump of subtrate, it doesnt' look nice but it will do the job! Many places sell untappered jars... if you can't find locally do a quick google search and you'll find Ball or Kerr jars.


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Oct 7, 2010)

really...so if i do use my non-tapered jars, i cant dunk and roll right? and then in the fruting chamber i still have to lay,tin foil or something to keep the dumper mycelium off the perlite,correct? sorry for the quest, new to growin. although im sure ill still make an error, part of learning.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes you can still dunk & roll my friend! But if you can return those jars and get non tapered instead, that'll be a better idea! Less risk of failure that way.


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Oct 10, 2010)

im too impatient and opened the box of jars..hehe. maybe ill try to find some non-tapered jars. 

has anyone used tapered jars wit success? or maybe i'll use some kind of like drinkin glass,i though i saw someone post that they used it with a filter and rubberband. ummmm, when i start ill be sure to post pics


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd do as suggested above then, break it up, and flatten as even as possible ina small tray, cover with like 1/8th inch moist vermiculite.


----------



## swishatwista (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey i was gonna do some Shiitake mushrooms, along with some cubes, but then i find Shiitake is grown off logs or saw dust. So i couldnt just treat shiitake like a cube and grow it in a tub w/ vermiculite or any other base substrate? As for a bulk substrate, i saw ANC throwin up the corn kernnals, those are hella cheap and it sounds like it'd work. Can i buy a pack of it from a grocery store, or does it have to be in a more raw form? I noticed you said sift through it and get all the dust and cracked ones out while dry, but a pack of kernals you get at Shop n Save is all preped up w/ no cracked ones or anything like that, would that work? 

So if i use corn, would i just mix it with the vermic. and then steralize it by throwin it in a oven bag and baking it? By the way, big fan of the mushie growers, thanks for all the support


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 18, 2010)

swishatwista said:


> Hey i was gonna do some Shiitake mushrooms, along with some cubes, but then i find Shiitake is grown off logs or saw dust. So i couldnt just treat shiitake like a cube and grow it in a tub w/ vermiculite or any other base substrate? As for a bulk substrate, i saw ANC throwin up the corn kernnals, those are hella cheap and it sounds like it'd work. Can i buy a pack of it from a grocery store, or does it have to be in a more raw form? I noticed you said sift through it and get all the dust and cracked ones out while dry, but a pack of kernals you get at Shop n Save is all preped up w/ no cracked ones or anything like that, would that work?
> 
> So if i use corn, would i just mix it with the vermic. and then steralize it by throwin it in a oven bag and baking it? By the way, big fan of the mushie growers, thanks for all the support


Glad you found some info. that was to your liking! The corn seed mention here most likely wont' be find at your local supermarket.


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Oct 18, 2010)

ok random ques. when its time to'em in the fruiting chamber, does it have to be done at room temp? can it be colder...i might have to put my tub in a closet that gets a lil cold..


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 18, 2010)

how cold? you'll probably be fine


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 18, 2010)

As long as the temps don't pludge under 60 fahren. you should be fine... the growth might be a little stunted as moisture and humidity is harder to accumulate... which mushrooms thrive off of!


----------



## estesj (May 4, 2011)

What's up friends and friends only who have positive things to say? Halla at ya boy! i'm out of prison so I thought I'd open the thread that sent me to prison back up. I made a thread about it yesterday but the admin closed it and said I was full of shit. Being that I love freedom of speech I'm back to say I am not full of shit and but I'm gonna let that shit die. Yall post yalls grows all you want just dont answer the door when them boys come knocken! Peace.


----------



## choempi (May 4, 2011)

estesj said:


> What's up friends and friends only who have positive things to say? Halla at ya boy! i'm out of prison so I thought I'd open the thread that sent me to prison back up. I made a thread about it yesterday but the admin closed it and said I was full of shit. Being that I love freedom of speech I'm back to say I am not full of shit and but I'm gonna let that shit die. Yall post yalls grows all you want just dont answer the door when them boys come knocken! Peace.


so, what happened


----------



## estesj (May 4, 2011)

choempi said:


> so, what happened


 The arresting officer was a member of riu and my lawyer said he found out where I was from my ip adress. He may of been someone I befriended or somthing because a couple of my pm's said your in jacksonville right? They could not get a warrant based on posts so they got my wifes probation officer to come search and found my monotubs. It was all on the news on newsforjax.com and shit. They dont bust people for shrooms too often. They told me a concerned neighbor called about a smell but you know they dont smell. Turns out once I filed for my motion of discovery that they were checking me out on this site. They had printed out every post I ever made.Crazy dude! I made a thread about it but the admin shut it down and said I was full of shit. I guess he thinks I was ruining the integrity of the site but thats not what I'm doing. It could happen on any forum I just fucked up and let it be known were I live I guess not thinking a local fl police would be a member. I only got 13 months in prison and had to do 11 months off that so I'm strait. Well I'm back and will not be growing though so yall give me shout. Peace!


----------



## midwest reefer (May 4, 2011)

So what did you learn? Hmm...wonder if the stove is still hot....


----------



## weasels911 (May 4, 2011)

midwest reefer said:


> So what did you learn? .


Hopefully to not grow in your kids closet...
http://www.news4jax.com/news/23535279/detail.html


----------



## midwest reefer (May 4, 2011)

HAHA!!! 

"budding" magic mushrooms....


"If the child had eaten any of the mushrooms, what would have happened"?


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 4, 2011)

I just like the part were the doctor said the drug its self wouldn't cause harm... but really growin in your kids closet?? kids dont keep their mouths shut very well aside from any parenting issues i just dont see it as a smart security move period. imagine a kid brings one to school for show and tell or some shit lol


----------



## jimmy jones (May 4, 2011)

Who the hell grows shrooms in their kids closet?


----------



## estesj (May 4, 2011)

He did not even sleep in that room that the closet was in. It was a play room and the closet was locked. Even if he did get in there he was 8 years old and dose not even eat regular mushrooms and would never eat one! I may as well lock the bleach and other cleaning supplies up too ha? In case he drinks em. He is not a toddler and that was the just the police amping shit up as usual. So don't ya'll dare judge!


----------



## NolingNrolling (May 5, 2011)

I don't even know why psychedelics are illegal. I'm pretty sure the stuff pharm-companies make is 1000x more dangerous


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2011)

Glad things are getting better now. Its a risky life, which is why I don't sell anything ever. It just gets too complicated. I grow what I want for the occasion, use it while its fresh, and keep my shit clean in the times between, which is most of the time these days, just way too busy with work to have time to realy unhook. If its something realy rare,I might hide a single person dose somewhere.


----------



## NolingNrolling (May 5, 2011)

Since you're god around here ANC, do you prefer any shrooms for any reasons?


----------



## floridasucks (May 5, 2011)

NolingNrolling said:


> Since you're god around here ANC, do you prefer any shrooms for any reasons?


you should mix some PE's and cyanescens..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> you should mix some PE's and cyanescens..


I'm back folks and in full swing 

The appearance of Spring hasn't been the most welcoming but I'm trying to make the best of it 

Those two strains mentioned will kick anybody's ass! A glimpse into Pee-wee's playhouse might give a hilarious highlight of what those two combined strains will evoke


----------



## NolingNrolling (May 6, 2011)

I'm planning trying to grow starting fall. Going to try a premade kit, then eventually move onto more work required projects. And if ndanger is supporting it then it must be true


----------



## jimmy jones (May 7, 2011)

Either of those two strains suitable for outdoor growth in the midwest?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 7, 2011)

jimmy jones said:


> Either of those two strains suitable for outdoor growth in the midwest?


Depending on the season... but from the top of my head I highly doubt it!


----------



## jimmy jones (May 7, 2011)

Damn. I'm gonna start an outdoor patch. Any idea which strain(s) to use?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 7, 2011)

Easy. 

Just find regions such as up north San Francisco, Oregon, Florida etc... gather what strains grow there and try to adapt them to your outdoor growing area.

Boom, done


----------

